

Tough love: Linux needs more haters - tx
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9370

======
carruthk
LinuxHater's just trying to point out some of the mad stuff we need to fix so
that folks who don't want to learn to love the command line can learn to love
linux too. Printers have been diabolical to set up in unix & linux forever!
(PS: man-in-the-street can't administer any OS that's why they need all the
help they can get)

~~~
nailer
Exactly. Linux hater shows the things Linux apps need to fix so that Linux can
become a desktop OS for mainstream people (beyond the limited eeePC-type
environments), and that everyone else can get the hardware and app support
they want as a result.

I love the site, and I suspect the people who react badly to it are those that
don't actually know as much about the platform as the author does.

------
baha_man
Maybe I should set up a blog called 'FreeBSD Haters', the first post could be
on why getting a printer to work is so hard, and the second on why Firefox
doesn't work properly...

~~~
Prrometheus
Does FreeBSD try to be a desktop replacement for the everyman?

~~~
baha_man
It depends what you mean by 'desktop replacement' and 'everyman'... I'm a
programmer, I use FreeBSD at home, and it's great for development. It's also
pretty good for multimedia, for example I now much prefer Amarok to iTunes.

The only downside is that a few things are ridiculously difficult when (in my
opinion) they shouldn't be, for example setting up printers.

I don't think the average 'man in the street' could install FreeBSD as a
Windows replacement, but then they couldn't administer Windows properly
either.

~~~
Andys
I use FreeBSD on my desktop, and years of hardware problems has taught me to
be very selective in the hardware that I buy.

For example, I only buy networked printers that support Postscript, such as
many HP or Kyocera models. Then one line in /etc/printcap is all that is
needed to be away and printing.

Similar story for networking devices, RAID cards, etc... you buy the ones you
that are reputed to work well and avoid the others..

------
ars
<http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/>

Also, Anyone have a link to the thread were linus talks about the benchmark as
a bug report?

------
sant0sk1
This article slipped through the cracks a few days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=249387>

